# What is the shared library "GL.1"?



## osx-addict (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm trying to build the XFCE window manager and all things it requires from the ports (including X11 and friends).  All was going OK until I hit this below.. I'm confused on what this means :


```
===>   Returning to build of libGLU-7.4.4
===>   libGLU-7.4.4 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc - found
===>   libGLU-7.4.4 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xext.pc - found
===>   libGLU-7.4.4 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xxf86vm.pc - found
===>   libGLU-7.4.4 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xdamage.pc - found
===>   libGLU-7.4.4 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xfixes.pc - found
===>   libGLU-7.4.4 depends on shared library: GL.1 - not found
===>    Verifying install for GL.1 in /usr/ports/graphics/libGL
===>   Returning to build of libGLU-7.4.4
Error: shared library "GL.1" does not exist
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/libGLU.
*** Error code 1
```

Any ideas on what's missing?  This is for 7.1 if it helps..


----------



## SirDice (Sep 30, 2009)

Did you install xorg before building xfce?


----------



## osx-addict (Sep 30, 2009)

No.. It's been building it as it figures out the dependencies.. So far it's got various parts of the system. I was assuming it would figure it out as it goes -- bad assumption?


----------



## avilla@ (Sep 30, 2009)

osx-addict said:
			
		

> No.. It's been building it as it figures out the dependencies.. So far it's got various parts of the system. I was assuming it would figure it out as it goes -- bad assumption?



your assumption is correct: you should be able to build xfce without prior installing xorg; of course, if that doesn't get installed, you'll have to do it to use xfce
that error means (probably) that you have libGL installed (look for /var/db/pkg/libGL-*), but /usr/local/lib/libGL.so.1 is missing. `# pkg_delete -f libGL-\*; cd /usr/ports/graphics/libGL && make install` should be the way to go


----------



## osx-addict (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks.. I actually started a source-level build of xorg and it occasionally craps out saying a package requirement was not met (e.g. not found installed) and drops out -- once a manual install (in another window) is done I can go-back and it continues where it left off.. Kinda painful -- I don't understand why sometimes it craps out and others it says "Oh .. that package isn't installed, let me install it for you".. Any ideas on why this behavior?  Is it just a case that the package prerequisites are out of date perhaps and that it didn't catch it beforehand?  This seems to be pretty common with a lot of the xorg "*proto" packages...


----------



## osx-addict (Oct 1, 2009)

That seemed to do the trick -- it actually turns out that libGL wasn't installed at all -- once I did that and installed a handful of other crap, I've finally got XFCE installing -- it's been compiling for an hour now -- and all of its missing depends.. Thx!


----------



## SirDice (Oct 1, 2009)

osx-addict said:
			
		

> Thanks.. I actually started a source-level build of xorg and it occasionally craps out saying a package requirement was not met (e.g. not found installed) and drops out -- once a manual install (in another window) is done I can go-back and it continues where it left off.. Kinda painful -- I don't understand why sometimes it craps out and others it says "Oh .. that package isn't installed, let me install it for you".. Any ideas on why this behavior?  Is it just a case that the package prerequisites are out of date perhaps and that it didn't catch it beforehand?  This seems to be pretty common with a lot of the xorg "*proto" packages...



Normally a build of x11/xorg runs without any problems. We will need to know the exact reason why a build failed. "It craps out" is a bit too vague


----------



## osx-addict (Oct 1, 2009)

This is really the first time I've had much of any issues with the Freebsd package/ports system -- in the past it just worked -- one of the reasons I really like it over the typical Linux equiv.  Anyway, I'm not sure why this was a problem in my case and whether it had anything to do with being inside a jail,etc. I resorted to just building stuff instead of doing the prebuilt ports to ensure I had the latest stuff.. Overall it mostly worked but did hiccup a few times indicating that this or that requirement was not met -- many being the XORG "*proto*" packages...  If I re-do it again I'll take better notes and plop them over here for further digesting.. Sorry..


----------

